# Foreign army service



## bublifbuk (11 Nov 2013)

Hi, years ago I served in European country where service in army was obligatory for every man 18 yrs. old. Last couple years they have professional army (member of NATO). All former soldiers were released but officially they are back-up (or reserve). I am living in Canada a couple years. May I apply for position of officer (chaplain) in CF?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

bublifuk said:
			
		

> Hi, years ago I served in European country where service in army was obligatory for every man 18 yrs. old. Last couple years they have professional army (member of NATO). All former soldiers were released but officially they are back-up (or reserve). I am living in Canada a couple years. May I apply for position of officer (chaplain) in CF?



Your foreign service is not the major hurdle.  You must first meet the criteria to join the Canadian Armed Forces.  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109795/post-648698.html#msg648698
1.  Be eighteen or older ( It sounds like you have that ):
2.  Do you have the education; and
3.  Are you a Canadian Citizen?


----------



## Emilio (11 Nov 2013)

May I ask which country you served in?


----------



## bublifbuk (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your foreign service is not the major hurdle.  You must first meet the criteria to join the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109795/post-648698.html#msg648698
> 1.  Be eighteen or older ( It sounds like you have that ):
> ...



Thanks George Wallace for your message.
Answers: 
1. yes
2. I finished my University (equivalent to Master of theology) in Europe. So, yes.
3. yes


----------



## bublifbuk (11 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> May I ask which country you served in?


----------



## Emilio (11 Nov 2013)

bublifuk said:
			
		

> Slovakia



What rank were you?

And what did your military service consist of?

e.g infantry/armored/cook


----------



## bublifbuk (11 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> What rank were you?
> 
> And what did your military service consist of?
> 
> e.g infantry/armored/cook


 driver


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Nov 2013)

bublifuk said:
			
		

> driver



Please join my regiment. We need drivers!  :nod:


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Please join my regiment. We need drivers!  :nod:



He used to be a driver, now he's going for Champlain.

It's for the best he's probably used to driving on the other side of the road.  >


----------



## cupper (12 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> He used to be a driver, now he's going for Champlain.



I don't think the CF has a need for 17th Century French explorers.


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I don't think the CF has a need for 17th Century French explorers.



Well that's embarrassing ..  :-[


----------



## bublifbuk (12 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I don't think the CF has a need for 17th Century French explorers.


I`m sorry cupper, I`m not from 17 but from 16th century


----------



## bublifbuk (12 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> He used to be a driver, now he's going for Champlain.
> 
> It's for the best he's probably used to driving on the other side of the road.  >



Emilio I am driving in the middle of the road  :threat:  ;D You know - safety first


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Dec 2013)

bublifuk said:
			
		

> I`m sorry cupper, I`m not from 17 but from 16th century



Truly a 'Renaissance Man'  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Truly a 'Renaissance Man'
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance



This may be more appropriate:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110971/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------

